# Chicago Bird Rescue Group looking to place rescued pigeons



## vandrla

Hi all

This is Val with Chicago Bird Collison Monitors - Bird Rescue team. We are a volunteer group that responds to emergency calls daily to rescue wild birds throughout the Chicagoland area. We pick up many types of birds, including pigeons. Most are taken to licensed rehabbers for treatment. I am looking for people in the Chicagoland/Illinois area, or possibly Wisconsin/Indiana, that might have facilites to care for non releasable pigeons. For example, we are at this time looking for a good home for a male pigeon with one wing, and a nearly blind pigeon that had head trauma from hitting glass. We have 2 volunteers who take in pigeons for us, but get overwhelmed at times caring and releasing. Both also have non releasable pigeons in their homes and room is limited. We pick up one to three pigeons per week. I have also rescued a good number of white pigeons and a couple of fan tails in Chicago. Finding homes is a challenge. Also, non repairable broken wings could have a better chance to live if rehabbers had a home for them in advance.

If you are in the Chicago area or I can drive to you, and you can care for compromised pigeons, please let me know. Lots of love required.

Thanks, 
Val (and mommy to 45 rescued pet birds) 
[email protected]

CBCM www.birdmonitors.net


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Val,

Thank you for all the wonderful work you and others are doing for our noble needy ferals/domestics in the Chicago area. Great picture!

Is there any chance of shipping these birds to other locations, as you would probably find more homes? As long as they are healthy and can withstand the stress, it may be another option.


----------



## TerriB

Val, I'm not in your area but I did want to thank you for posting your message on Pigeon-Talk. I really appreciate your efforts to connect with good homes for all the pigeons you rescue!


----------



## maryjane

Hi Val, and welcome to the forum. What a wonderful thing you are all doing!  I'm not in your area but wish you much luck in finding great homes. As Treesa mentioned, you may want to consider shipping to other states if the birds are healthy and you think they would be okay for the trip. If this is the case, at the moment I do have room for four birds (comfortably) at the moment if no one can help you out in the near future. I also do rescuing and many of mine don't or are unable to fly, or have other permanent injuries. You can check out my pictures on my link below of my set-up and pijies. Good luck to you!


----------



## feralpigeon

Val, thanks for posting your information and telling us your story. It's really wonderful that you are taking the initiative to care for all of these birds and specifically pigeons. We do have an 'Adoption Section' here at PT that you can post on, hopefully shipping would expand the ability to place for your rescues. Also, there's a service called Petfinders, here's a link:

http://search.petfinder.com/search/...t.Sex=&location=IL&preview=1&scope=2&x=16&y=9

I also noticed that in their current listing that they have some shelters in the area w/pigeons and one who seems to specialize in birds:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/IL39.html

Might be worth checking into these leads as well. Best of luck to you.

fp


----------



## vandrla

FP

Thanks for the messsage. The link you noted to a Chicago area bird group is Rich Weiner's group. He specializes in large birds and is a remarkable North Shore policeman/caged bird rescuer, specializing in large birds. We actually took a rehab class together last winter. I am glad to see he took in a pigeon, and am sure he will not move it unless it has an exceptional new home. One of my team took one of his large parrots named Boris, and it now has a fantastic view of the Chicago skyline and lake Michigan from its lofty high rise condo. Just for fun, here is Boris kissing another volunteer at one of our CBCM planning meetings.

Val


----------



## feralpigeon

Val, your welcome and it's a small world, isn't it ? We do have members in 
your area who from time to time post looking for a pet pigeon. In fact, one
posted recently in search of a mate for another pigeon already established as a
pet. I also recall not that long ago, another member who adopted a pet pigeon
through a Petfinder's listing at a shelter that was close enough to go and meet the pigeon first. That pigeon had been waiting for a home for a few months.
If the birds are healthy enough to ship, many times the person adopting will either send an approved shipping box and pay for the shipping, or something is worked out with them in advance. 

Good to know that there are options for the birds in your area in need
of help.

fp


----------



## badbird

glad to hear there is a local group. i am in the chicago area!
i might be looking for a pigeon soon. i might be moving so im not sure what's up but soon it would be a good time to settle down with a new 'friend.'


----------



## vandrla

hi Badbird...keep in touch. We usually have pigeons that are compromised needing a home. I rescued one today that a man found 5 days ago under an overpass with leg injury. It laid in a box on its side hidden in the apt basement in the dark until they found our group and called. It is at rehab now. I picked up a white dove yesterday also. They really need homes. Outdoors in Chicago is not good for these white "wedding doves". 

Healthy pigeons are released in good areas after rehab. HOwever, we do not have a good place for the handicapped ones. I have now living with me one blind pigeon and one pigeon missing a wing.


Val


----------



## Pidgey

We've got a few blind pigeons on here, Val:

Unie (mine):

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10825

Izze (Monica's):

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13122

Popeye (AZfiddler_1996's)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14833

PeeWee (littlestar's)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14660

Rae Charles (AZWhitefeather's)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13721

...and many more. Terry Whatley's got a couple as well as others. Even the original site home page has a link about Red:

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/Feature/01-05/may.htm

Perhaps you could tell your blind pigeon's story here, Val.

Pidgey


----------



## gogo45

*hello*

hello you can ship birds to me i raise many differnnt birds for my adress email me at [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley

gogo45 said:


> hello you can ship birds to me i raise many differnnt birds for my adress email me at [email protected]


This is another old thread that you are replying to. Please introduce yourself in the General Forum and let us know where you are located, what type of pigeons you have and are interested in, and if you have pictures of your birds and loft, please post them. You are not going to get much favorable response by just replying to these old threads. AND, the members will be much more willing to "talk" to you about you adopting birds if they know at least a little bit about you.

Terry


----------



## Jdean6574

*Willing to help*

Hi Val,
I just lost my beloved pigeon - Daley who my partner and I rescued 6 years ago. She had a broken wing, leg, and had most of her feathers burnt off in an office fire downtown.

We would be open to helping you. We live in Chicago near the South Loop.

my email is [email protected]

David and Miguel


----------



## TerriB

Hi Dave and Miguel,

My condolences on the loss of your Daley. You provided excellent support for her to recover from her injuries. Sorry her time with you is over. Thank you for honoring her memory by looking for another pigeon to adopt.

Since this is an old post, the original poster may not be checking the thread. You might want to contact Val directly ([email protected]) or the rescue group at CBCM www.birdmonitors.net. Good luck!


----------



## Jdean6574

Hi Terri,
Thank you so much for your kind words, Daley was a beautiful bird with such a character, she put a smile on our faces everyday. 

We will contact Val and the rescue group.

thanks!
David and Miguel


----------

